# So I'm a Dad again



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, not exactly.  I came home tonight after being out for dinner and while I was dosing the 15 gallon tank, I noticed a fully formed baby Emperor Tetra! How cool is that? I do nothing but feed, dose, change water and clean the filter. Somewhere along the way, they must have laid eggs and then there is this one lone survivor (as far as I can tell). He's around 1/2" long already with full colouration, so it's been around for a while.

I would get a picture, but he's always hiding in the plants near the top of the water.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice one, When I read the thread title. I thought you had a kid coming your way


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i also was prepared to say congratulations on the new kid..haha. congrats on the new fry!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha.....I couldn't handle any more kids.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

you are already are handling tons...from the threads i've read. you've got lots of 'em plecs~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, Davej is helping me out right now. Next month, L134, L114 and L47 are coming home to Papa!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow. you'll be needing something bigger than a dodge caravan!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the thread title. I came home to find eggs again in my discus tank as well.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!!! I was freaked.. i wuz like WHOAH, another one?!!! LOL!
Gratz on the emperor! luv those guys!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nah, Gary's done for kids I think. Me on the other hand.... come end of March


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

congrats papa!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

you're a papa....i just found out i'm going to be a 'soon to be papa'...haha


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!! Gratz to everyone! CRAZY!!!


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

PICS!!! lol no stress. Congrats on the fry! and the soon to arrive plecos

Wow it must be baby season (two other friends of mine are preggie too)

Congrats to all the soon to be papas!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> you're a papa....i just found out i'm going to be a 'soon to be papa'...haha


Of the fish, or human kind?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Of the fish, or human kind?


LOL, that's a big distinction.


----------

